# THEME: TLR Thursday!



## minicoop1985 (Jul 16, 2014)

Let's see those TLRs! Yashicas and Rolleis and Argoflexes and Minoltas-Any of them! I'll start with one I restored and sold and kinda miss:



Rolleiflex RF111a by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a couple of iPhone snaps of one of my TLR's....others are packed away in boxes...

iPhone snaps


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 17, 2014)

My trusty & weathered Yashica MAT-124G



Yashica MAT-124G by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I posted this one before.....got it for $1. Love those garage, flea markets and church rummage sales.......!




First test shot to see if she worked.....




I do also have a few Argus 75's (620) packed away.......hmmmmmmm need to get those out and re-spool some 120......thanks to this thread!!!

God I love film!!!!!!!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 17, 2014)

You know, I've got an Argus TLR somewhere. I should find it and actually post up something I have...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG--I OWN a 1958 Super Ricohflex!!! I took one of my favorite, favorite family photos with it back when I was a boy.

THIS is a link to a low-resolution flatbed scan done on my old Epson Photo 3200 scanner, and shot with the Super Ricohflex on Verichrome Pan film, film frozen for like 11 years, then developed, then scanned for the first time over 25 years later!!! Like at ages 13, 24, and 48, something like that. I guess it's true: twin lens reflexes are good for slow-paced working methods!!!

Brian and Grandpa 1976-Bordered_1200x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 17, 2014)

Great shot Derrel


----------



## limr (Jul 17, 2014)

Yay, I can contribute here :cheer:

My beloved beast:




Day 360 - Mamiya C330 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And a 'meh' too-dark picture of the Lubitel:



I do have an Argoflex somewhere but I don't think I've got a picture of it. Oh, and a little Brownie Starflex, too.


----------



## limr (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, here they are on the top in the back, an Argoflex and Starflex: (forgive the crappy picture!)




Day 249 - Box o&#x27; Cameras by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I've shot a roll through the Argoflex. I reversed the lens to try to get a funky zoom effect like I'd seen from reversed lenses on Brownie Hawkeyes, and it kinda sorta worked, but not as good as the Brownie:




Day 286 - Barn by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

Really digging these weekly Theme's..................................:hail:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my only Rolleiflex... from a snap I did for TPF way back in 2010. Who remembers the red separator bars? Perhaps that theme is still available?






[    _MG_7576_miniDigiRollei.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]
It's a digital camera...about a five-megapixel one, and the 9mm f/2.8 lens and 5.1 MP sensor quality on this thing, as befitting the Rolleiflex name, are both disgraceful...no wait...*that's* not the right use of befitting, 'cause this thing is God-awful. Its images are square, and about on par with those from a poor quality ca. 2007 flip-phone. If even that good.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 17, 2014)

Ooh, I can participate in this, with my recent acquisition of a Minolta TLR--first TLR I've ever owned!
Some of you may remember that a few months back, I bought a couple of boxes full of old cameras and junk from a guy on CL. Most of it really was junk, but there were a few decent things in it too--most notably, the Minolta TLR and a press camera.

Here's the only shot I've got of the TLR. 


I *still* haven't gotten it--or any of the other stuff from that deal--cleaned up and tested. Maybe one of these days life will slow down a bit and I can move that up the priority list. I also REALLY need to decide what's worth donating and what needs to just be scrapped out of that stuff and start getting some of it out of my living room&#8230;but I do love at least *looking* at my TLR and press camera once in a while.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 17, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Really digging these weekly Theme's..................................:hail:



I admit, I stole the idea from a facebook group I belong to, but it's a great way to actually have some posts in here. I think this Monday's going to be either Medium Format Monday or Mamiya Monday. Any votes for either?


----------



## limr (Jul 17, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Really digging these weekly Theme's..................................:hail:
> ...



Hmmm...I'm kind of partial to Mamiya Monday (see The Beast above  ) But Medium-format Monday is good too. I say we start posting pictures taken with the cameras we post, too. I want to see what other people are doing with these beauties.


----------



## timor (Jul 17, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> I think I posted this one before.....got it for $1. Love those garage, flea markets and church rummage sales.......!
> 
> 
> 
> God I love film!!!!!!!!


Do you have 35 mm insert for it ?


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 17, 2014)

timor said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I posted this one before.....got it for $1. Love those garage, flea markets and church rummage sales.......!
> ...



Nope....neat they made one for it, I'll ask the super collector I know....this guy has no clue how many cameras he has just that it fills a 2-car garage.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 17, 2014)

limr said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



Oooh I like this idea.


----------



## smithdan (Jul 17, 2014)

This one's still on the sick list with a broken shutter spring for 1/100 sec.  It's the only true TLR in my bunch and not a very well built one.





Came up with this before it stuck open.  Looks like the viewing lens is out of sync with the taking lens a little.


----------



## smithdan (Jul 17, 2014)

A couple of not quite TLR's



The Brownie did this



The Duaflex III this


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 17, 2014)

I only saved my favorite -- the baby.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2014)

I was talking with Ed, the owner of Hollywood Camera since 1953 this very Tuesday, about the baby Rolleiflex...he told me that there is now 127 film available, but the price is very high per roll.

https://local.yahoo.com/info-21961924-hollywood-camera-store-portland

In about the 5th frame, Ed appears to be winding film on a Yashica TLR. This is the kind of old store that compur's house probably looks like...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2014)

Four frames from my Yashica 635. The first the Yaquina Bay Bridge, in Newport, Oregon at twilight in the spring of 2012, shot on expired Ektachrome, the first roll of film I had run  through the camera since 1987, the year I bought it. Yaquina is pronounce yuh-KWINNN-uh, with emphasis on the second syllable. The old beauty was begun in 1934, and is 3,260 feet across. Yaquina Bay Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






[    2012_0526-FRAME9-NEWPORT.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]

Flash forward to May of 2014, and a scene from the beach at Taft, Oregon, just north of the mouth of the Siletz River. These are the roots of a tree that was probably logged in the 1920's. My guess is western red cedar.





[    2014_0425-YASH-004_WEB_2200x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]

And another interesting place, Oregon's D River; often considered "the world's shortest river", it runs from Devil's Lake, under a small bridge over Highway 101, and then a short distance to the Pacific Ocean. In October, in as little as 4 to 6 inches of water, schools of coho salmon enter from the ocean surf and blast their way through the shallow waters in pods of 5 to 30 fish at a time, their backs often halfway out of the water, to repeat the spawning cycle that has existed here for centuries.





[    2014_0425-YASH-02-D River-WEB_2200x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]
D-river world's shortest - Google Search

Two first-time-ever clam diggers pose with their bag limits of 36 clams each, which by law MUST BE carried in separate containers for each clam digger. Highway 101 wayside parking, Siletz Bay at Cutler.






[    2014_0425-YASH-011_SM_WEB.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2014)

I missed out!!   It's Friday now.    

I will be sure to post in the next round...AND I will be able to post in Mamiya Monday.    :mrgreen:


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> In about the 5th frame, Ed appears to be winding film on a Yashica TLR. *This is the kind of old store that compur's house probably looks like...*



Pretty close!


----------



## timor (Jul 18, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...


Those inserts are usually unused, forgotten and lost. For someone, who doesn't specifically know, what is it, it looks like nothing he can figure out the purpose. And then usually one buys 6x6 TLR to shoot 120 film.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Four frames from my Yashica 635. The first the Yaquina Bay Bridge, in Newport, Oregon at twilight in the spring of 2012, shot on expired Ektachrome, the first roll of film I had run  through the camera since 1987, the year I bought it. Yaquina is pronounce yuh-KWINNN-uh, with emphasis on the second syllable. The old beauty was begun in 1934, and is 3,260 feet across. Yaquina Bay Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE this beach shot in Taft............put me in a trance. I got a color shot similar to this I took in Florida......I'll try and dig it out.


----------



## limr (Jul 18, 2014)

terri said:


> I missed out!!   It's Friday now.
> 
> I will be sure to post in the next round...AND I will be able to post in Mamiya Monday.    :mrgreen:



Hey, Friday is close enough. Post! 

I'll wait for Monday to post pictures from the C330 (plus I might have a few new ones to choose from since I had the Beast out on Wednesday). But here are two from the Lubitel that haven't been posted here on TPF (I _think_ anyway. Can't remember) :




Day 342 - Falls wider angle by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I love being able to get really low angles with a TLR:



Day 342 - Stream by limrodrigues, on Flickr

There are a few more in this album that _were_ posted on TPF in various threads, including double exposures (both intended and unintended) https://www.flickr.com/photos/51692918@N05/sets/72157635305392104/


----------



## limr (Jul 18, 2014)

smithdan said:


> The Brownie did this
> 
> View attachment 79699



LOVE this shot!


----------



## smithdan (Jul 18, 2014)

limr said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > The Brownie did this
> ...



Thanks Limr.  When I get around to cutting down 120 to 127 this one gets the first roll.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe we should sticky these for let's see, Coop got Thursdays going, Terri's got Mondays covered... SLR Sat./Sundays??


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are some TLRs I've recently refurbished (new seals mostly) and passed on to live again ...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2014)

Some fine looking TLR's there, compur!

Here's a quick iPhone snap of the home-made (10 second construction time) split image rangefinder for any twin lens reflex camera. I made my first one many years ago, in the mid-1970's, for my pre-WWII Argoflex and it worked great! So, here is the device, which can be affixed by the use of rubber band or tape, or simply held in place for quick temporary use or occasional use in those hard-to-focus types of situations. [iPhone snap]

And here is a short video for those who just cannot get enough of my voice!


----------



## limr (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey, that IS a cool trick!

I dunno, though, I think I might have to go over the instructions again. I'll probably have to rewatch the video a second...fourth...twelfth time :mrgreen:


----------



## mmaria (Jul 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> [iPhone snap]And here is a short video for those who just cannot get enough of my voice!


So... someone told me that there's a voice porn in this thread...

I almost missed it! 

Start a new thread next time so I don't have to hunt Film photography in order to enjoy!



I have no idea what are you talking about and I don't really want to know either... it makes things even more interesting... horizontally, amazing, beautiful, hard, you can also go vertically, when is bend... amazing again...



Oh God! 

Got to go now... Thank you!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 19, 2014)

What do you use to make the disc? the D shaped one. Thanks.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 19, 2014)

DERREL! QUIT REMINDING ME I SOUND LIKE A WHINY MAN B*TCH! UGH.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> What do you use to make the disc? the D shaped one. Thanks.



Whatever you want!!! Thin metal, or plastic, or card stock, an old credit or debit card, whatever. You can also DRILL two round holes in a disc, and also use that.

Here's an illustration of the "*D*errel *D*evice", or the Double-D Rangefinder! Quick back of an envelope sketch.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, card stock I have around... Will have to try this out next time I'm heading out for some picture taking. Now to go hunt and forage and see what Kodak Series filter holders I have that fit what (seems like I end up often enough with extra odds & ends when I buy vintage/thrift store).


----------



## compur (Jul 20, 2014)

I found my next TLR project today at a flea market in rather scruffy condition ...






A not-often-seen American camera and a cousin of the Ciro-Flex, these were sold by Sears in the 1940s. Lenses by Wollensak with Alphax shutter. The glass on this camera is so cloudy as to be completely opaque. But, other than that, it seems in fairly sound condition considering its age. I ordered a bit of leather for the top (hopefully CameraLeather.com has gotten its act together enough to ship reasonably soon). I haven't opened it up yet -- I hope the silvering on the mirror isn't too far gone and only needs cleaning. Love the name!


----------

